# 우리 산꼭대기 나무까지 누가 더 빨리 가나 내기하자.



## lksaltern

우리 산꼭대기 나무까지 누가 더 빨리 가나 내기하자.

What is the meaning of -나 in 가나 above?

Thanks!


----------



## vientito

Grammar Dictionary Entry


----------



## lksaltern

Awesome!  Thanks vientito!


----------

